

Eric Meyer: we’ve got the solution for your problem - grexi
http://usersnap.com/blog/hi-eric-meyer-we-have-a-solution-for-your-problem/

======
bowerbird
ok, your usersnap solution is overkill for this one problem.

but it _is_ a good solution for a wide range of problems, which just happens
to include this one, but many more too.

so i clicked on "pricing". and therein lies the problem.

even considering the wide range of problems that it solves, your solution is
too expensive. oh sure, you'll be able to get some big companies to sign on,
even at the current rate, but someone will soon decide that they can undercut
you and then you'll be in a competition, one that no one will win...

i think it'd be better for you to start with a lower price, one that cannot be
undercut so easily, and only after that \-- once you've built up some
momentum, and a client-base, which hopefully will create good word-of-mouth
for you -- can you raise your rate. (oh, and when you do, be sure to leave
your existing clients at the lower rate, as a reward for building your ground-
floor.) once you have established your own critical-mass, it won't matter if
you have rivals. indeed, their own push for clients will net some for you,
since you'll then be the leading provider for the service.

-bowerbird

